# Cpt for removal of cranial eeg electrodes



## mkndevh@msn.com (Mar 21, 2018)

Would anyone know what CPT or ASA would be used for the removal of stereo-electroencephalogram electrodes? 61760 is for implantation and includes removal for the surgeon, so he does not report the removal. 11 base units just seems high for a removal especially when my provider was only with the patient for an hour. HELP?? Any thoughts??  TIA


----------



## prayercoder (Apr 13, 2018)

*CPT for intracranial electrodes*

Did you consider 61880 "Revision or removal of intracranial electrodes"? 

Here is the lay description: The physician removes or revises neurostimulator electrodes. The physician incises and retracts the scalp and drills a burr hole in the cranium to locate the electrode. The electrode is removed or revised. If necessary, the electrode is replaced. The dura is closed and the scalp is reapproximated and sutured in layers. 

And coding tips: Code 61880 may be used to report revision or removal of electrodes for both simple and complex neurostimulators. 
Code 61880 should not be used to report revision or removal of cranial nerve neurostimulator electrodes external to the cranial fossa; instead see 64585.
 Revision or removal of cranial neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver is reported separately; see 61888.

This is from Optum360 EncoderPro.com professional


----------

